# 100W HID Mod, Est 8000 Lumen, Est Price: Just over $200.00 USD



## stollman (Jan 7, 2012)

*100W HID Mod – 15 Million Candlepower Host*

I built a 100W Mod using a host I found at Quality Farm & Fleet. I installed some heat-resistant material around the Reflector to protect the internal components from the heat. I replaced the lead acid batteries from the original light with two Zippy 14.8V Flightmax Batteries. I mounted the 100W Ballast on the bottom (outside) of the light, again similar to _*ma_sha1's*_ Mod. *

100W Mod Specifications*

Ballast Output: 86 watts (77 volts at 1.12 amps).
Estimated Light Output: A little over 7-8,000 Lumens
Powered by (2) Zippy Flightmax 14.8V, 20C Batteries
The light is neither water-resistant, nor waterproof.
Continuous runtime: To Be Determined
Weight: 6 lbs
*
Cost Information:*

Build Cost: Under $200
*
Bill of Material:*
*(1) – 15 Million Candlepower 55W Halogen Spotlight*

Imported by Ultimate Solution Tools, Fullerton, CA
H3 Type, 55W Halogen Bulb
Sold by: Quality Farm & Fleet
Reflector Diameter: 170mm (Bezel screws on)
Overall Length of Light: 280mm
Body area behind reflector (Battery and Cabling area): H: 80mm x W: 105mm x L: 160mm
Unit Price: $25.00 plus Tax
*


*
*
(1) - 100W/10-18V-HID Ballast and Bulb (4300K, H3 Type Bulb)*

Ebay Price: $30-$40.00/Kit (2 – Ballasts & 2 – Bulbs).
Input Voltage: Min 10V/ Max 18V, Current Rating: 8.5 Amps, Operating Temp: -40 - +85
Ballast Dimension: 111mm x 97mm x 36mm
Bulb: Generic, H3, 3000 Hrs, 4300k. Different temperature bulbs are available. The bulb will be overdriven, so you will not get 3000 Hrs out of it.
10/26/19 - I have seen some HID Kits promoting 150W and 200W. False advertising.







*ZIPPY Flightmax 5000mAh 4S1P 20C*

Purchased from www.hobbyking.com
Price: $28.85/ea plus shipping
Dimensions: 143x51x33mm

*(1) – **Universal Starter Heat Shield Reflective Mylar for Motor Homes / Race Cars *

Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MHTWWE/?tag=cpf0b6-20
Amazon Price: $12.95 plus shipping
*
Materials, Hardware*

(3) – Hillman 5/16-18 x 1 ¼ Socket Head Cap Screw – Lowes
(3) – 5/16-18 Lock Nut – Lowes
(3) – 5/16-18 Nylon Nuts – Lowes Depot
(1) – Dean Ultra Plugs (wire connectors) – Local Hobby Store
(1) – Package of 8”, thin Zip Ties – Walmart
(2) - Spools of Different Color Wire, 16 Ga.
(?) - Radio Shack Crimp Connectors
(?) - Nylon Strap Material
(?) - Rubber Pad Material
(?) - Electrical Tape
(?) - Duct Tape
Cum Hardware Materials: $10.00
*
Tools:*
· Wire Crimper – Wire Work
· Wire Striper – Wire Work
· Socket Head Tools – Used to secure Ballasts to case with SCHS (socket head cap screws)
· Needle Nose Pliers - Used to remove Clip that holds in the bulbs and other fine work
· Various Drill Bits – Drilling holes in case
· Electric Drill – Drilling holes in case
· Small Hot Melt Glue – Seal around where wires enter casing - optional
· Dremel with cutting wheel, grinder bit – Trimming internal plastic mounting bracket, cutting hole in Host
· Soldering Gun & Electrical Solder – Wire work
· Heat Gun – Heat Shrink covers on Dean wire connectors. Hair Dryer would probably work too.
· Small Hack Saw - Cutting out plastic rib to make a slot for the battery

*Building Steps*
*Comments: If you plan on making this light from these directions, I would recommend reading through them first, and then read each step individually before executing a task.*

*Step 1 – Cut off Legs 
** I used a Dremel to cut off the legs on the bottom of the light so I can install the 100W Ballast.
* You could mount the Ballast on the side, but that would make the light off-balance in my opinion.














Here are some additional Pics. 










*Step 2 – Attach 100W Ballast*
I drilled three holes in the bottom of the host to mount the Ballast. I had to mount the Ballast so that the Ballast cables were at the back of the light to avoid an interference issue with the reflector. I attached the ballast to the Host using the Socket Head Cap Screws & Lock Nuts. I used the Nylon Nuts between the Ballast and the host to create an air gap. I drilled a hole into the left side of the host for the Ballast’s power wires. I cut out a hole in the right side of the host for the Ballast’s output wires. If I were to do this mod again, I would probably run the Ballast wires in through the back of the host instead of the sides. There seems to be enough internal clearance space between the battery and the host. 









*
Step 3 – Prepare the On/Off Switch*
I basically rewired the switch with 16 gauge wire. I thought the existing wire gauge was too small.






*
Step 4 – Prepare Plastic Shield Plate*
I used a dremel to cut out some sections to eliminate an interference issue with the mounting bolts for the Ballast. I also thought I had to cut out a section to provide clearance for the small square ballast component (don’t know the official name), but I didn’t have to do that….Live and Learn.










Trimmed





*
Step 5 – Stuff it*
With the batteries installed, stuff the cables into the host and then screw down the Plastic Shield Plate. Everything stuffed pretty well as you can tell. As mentioned above, I did not have to cut out a clearance section for the ballast component.






*
Step 6 – Install Heat Reflector Material*
Based on some of the other mods, I added the Heat Reflector Material around the reflector. This stuff insulates the Battery and Cables/Wires from the heat generated by the bulb. I used a little duct tape to hold the Heat Reflector Material together for installation. 

*






Step 7 – Close it up*
Install the bulb into the Reflector, install the Reflector into the host, and screw on the Lens Cover. I glued on a piece of black plastic to the outside of the host to cover up the hole where the Ballast cables enter the right side of the host.

















*Final Comments:*
Bright spotlight
Fun to build. Cheap HID
Hardest part is trying to find a cheap flashlight to mod



Stollman


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 7, 2012)

Very interesting - that is going to turn into a monster thrower... With the lipo you should hopefully shed some weight ?


----------



## BVH (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's the heat shielding I used in my LarryK18.

ww.pyro-gear {dot} com/safety_children.php (add the missing characters) 

Imagine the heat generated from the 30V, 22.5 Amp sealed beam consuming about 675 Watts.

This stuff is great. Cuts with scissors, conforms to almost any shape and is super effective at blocking heat and very cheap for the amount you get. (Should be if it's meant to protect people while escaping a fire) Some pics here of the material in my LarryK18. My two 25V Lipos sit about 1 1/8" from the back of the sealed beam and after running 10 minutes, there is very little detectable heat increase noticeable at this part of the battery versus the far side.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?312439-New-Lease-on-Life-for-LarryK14&highlight=


----------



## stollman (Jan 27, 2012)

I added some text and pics for the build. I hope to post some beam shots is a couple of weeks.

Stollman


----------



## Patriot (Jan 29, 2012)

Some really impressive performace for the price! Great mod and thanks for sharing.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 29, 2012)

i was just looking at this particular light the other day at F&F here, i thought it would make a Wonderful HID mod host. i'm anxious to see what the beam shots look like. i planned on buy'n 2, along with 2 100w HID kits and modding both, selling 1 which i hope will cover the cost of both lights, giving mine $0 charge  
please let me know how yours turns out!


----------



## stollman (Jan 29, 2012)

I think the Mod turned out pretty good. The light is just big enough to mount the 100W ballast and is a lot smaller than the Thor 18 million candlepower spotlight. I bought two of these lights and plan on running the ballast wired in through the back of the 2nd host instead of taking them into the side. It will look a little cleaner..
.
I live around Cincinnati and am waiting for the outside temperatures to get a little warmer for taking the beam shots.
.
Thanks all for the positive feedback.

Stollman


----------



## Hotwire2000 (Feb 14, 2012)

Where did you get the 100watt ballasts? And price?


----------



## stollman (Feb 15, 2012)

Ballast kit is available on Ebay for around $120.00

They sell them in a 12V & 24V version. Make sure you get the 12V version.


----------



## BVH (Feb 15, 2012)

Gotta link Stollman?


----------



## jayrob (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice mod! 

Building one.  Quick question...

What about the heat at the front of the reflector and glass? I mean since it's a plastic bezel and housing? I would imagine a fairly short duty cycle to make sure the bezel didn't melt correct?

Any estimates on battery run time between charges with this set up?

Thanks!


----------



## stollman (Apr 9, 2012)

The light originally is a 55W Halogen. The output od this mod is in the mid 80's. I have not done a long-run test as of yet, so I don't know how well the bezel would hold up on an extended run.

Regarding run-time, I get about 30 minutes on a 5000ah battery (Vector 192 BLF uses these). The battery I am using for this light is 12000ah, so I expect maybe one hour.


----------



## jayrob (Apr 9, 2012)

This sounds very good!

:thanks:


----------



## jayrob (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry for double post, but this light is bad to the bone!

I built one for a customer, and I think I may have to build one for myself now!

He asked me to see if the legs can be kept in tact, so I mounted the ballast on the side: (and the battery is mounted 'off center' inside to balance)






















This thing is brighter than the Sun man!

Thanks for showing the tutorial... :thanks:


----------



## Zephrus (Oct 15, 2012)

stollman said:


> *100W HID Mod – 15 Million Candlepower Host*
> 
> I built a 100W Mod using a host I found at Quality Farm & Fleet. I installed some heat-resistant material around the Reflector to protect the internal components from the heat. I replaced the lead acid batteries from the original light with a LIPO Battery I purchased off another CPF member. The LIPO Battery is the same battery that powers my YAO 35W/80W HID. I mounted the 100W Ballast on the bottom (outside) of the light, again similar to _*ma_sha1's*_ Mod. *
> 
> ...



Stollman, VERY nice! 





jayrob said:


> Sorry for double post, but this light is bad to the bone!
> 
> I built one for a customer, and I think I may have to build one for myself now!
> 
> ...




Jayrob, that thing genuinely almost looks like a laser which is about to burst that tree into flames! Niccce.


----------



## Kemp (May 4, 2013)

Alright, this will be the basis for my upcoming spotlight build. Very nice thread and loved the detail!


----------



## BeastFlashlight (May 26, 2013)

Kemp said:


> Alright, this will be the basis for my upcoming spotlight build. Very nice thread and loved the detail!


Using the same host as stollman or the same game plan with a different host?


----------



## Kemp (May 26, 2013)

Same host most likely


----------

